# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ΕΔΕΤ

## dti

Το Εθνικό Δίκτυο Ερευνας & Τεχνολογίαςαποτελεί το πλέον εξελιγμένο δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα, με εθνικές και διεθνείς διασυνδέσεις υψηλής χωρητικότητας, υψηλή τεχνογνωσία, πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες και συνεργασίες με αντίστοιχα ερευνητικά δίκτυα στην Ευρώπη και παγκοσμίως.

Κοιτάζοντας τους συνδεδεμένους με το δίκτυο της ΕΔΕΤ, στη διεύθυνση:
http://www.grnet.gr/technical.php
είδα οτι έχουν διασυνδεθεί με αρκετά μεγάλης χωρητικότητας γραμμές και κάποιοι οργανισμοί που δεν ανήκουν στην Πανεπιστημιακή Κοινότητα, ασκούν όμως, υπό κάποια έννοια, ερευνητικό έργο.
Εφόσον πετυχαίναμε την υπαγωγή του project μας σε κάποιο επιχορηγούμενο πρόγραμμα, πιθανότατα να μπορούσαμε να διεκδικήσουμε και τη διασύνδεσή μας με το ΕΔΕΤ.  ::

----------


## jtsop

To EDET ousiastika einai provider kai osoi diasyndeontai me to EDET to plhronoyn adra (panephstimia klp).

----------


## fidakis

H xrhmatodothsh tou EDET einai apo lefta ths GGET kai tou (3ou tora) KPS. Ta panepisthmia ka0os kai oloi oi ypoloipoi diasyndeomenoi me auto ereunhtikoi/mh kerdoskopikoi organismoi, den plhronoun mia gia to feed para mono ta e3oda fysikhs syndeshs me ton plhsiestero kombo tou EDET.

Oi megaloi pelates tou EDET (px panepisthmia, Dhmokritos) exoun thn ypoxreosh na parexoun prosopiko pou analambanei ena tmhma ths yposthri3hs tou diktyou. Px ta TEI ths A0hnas exoun to helpdesk an den apatomai, oi dikoi mas edo sto AUTh. exoun parei ep'omou thn texnikh yposthri3h tou topikou kombou e3oloklhrou

0a eixe megalo endiaferon an to AWMN (kai ta alla *WN) os ereunhtika/mh kerdoskopika idrymata diekdhkousan feed apo to EDET  :: 

-K.

----------


## jlian

Το ενδιαφερον ειναι αν υπαρχει η περιπτωση να δεχτουν ασυρματη συνδεση. Τοτε το κοστος ειναι ελαχιστο. Αρκει να συντηρουμε ενα link 24/7 και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται. Μηπως μπορει καποιος να το ερευνησει ;
Προσεξτε ομως να μη μπουμε στη λογικη του "τζαμπα internet" γιατι θα φαμε χυλοπιτα  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον jlian. 
Πρέπει να δείξουμε ότι συνεισφέρουμε και μεις κάτι, π.χ. να δίνουμε ασύρματη πρόσβαση μέχρι όριο που θα συμφωνήσουμε στούς άλλους που συμμετέχουν στο ΕΔΕΤ και που αυτό θα μας υποδείξει. Έτσι θα αυξήσουμε το μετρώμενο membership του δικτύου αυτόματα και γρήγορα θα έχουμε και ενεργό συμμετοχή στο AWMN από μια υποψιασμένη και ενήμερη κοινότητα χρηστών.
Η «αληθεστάτη πρόφασις (αφανεστάτη δε λόγω)» είναι ότι πολύ από το bandwidth του ΕΔΕΤ «σπαταλάται» στα πανεπιστήμια και τα παιδιά κατεβάζουν ταινίες και τραγούδια από το διαδίκτυο, αλλά και τα Πανεπιστήμια δεν τρελλάθηκαν να το φωνάζουν αυτό από τις ταράτσες. Οπότε, και μεις με τους αυτούς όρους και διπλωματικώς πρέπει να μιλήσουμε.

----------


## fidakis

Kat'arxhn, prepei na parexeis eggyhseis oti to bandwidth pou zhtas DEN 0a xrhsimopoih0ei kata opoiondhpote tropo gia drasthriothtes pera apo autes pou orizontai ston kanonismo leitourgias. 

To shmantikotero ekei mesa einai o apokleismos ths xrhshs tou bandwidth me apotero skopo to oikonomiko kerdos, toso apo idiotes oso kai apo etaireies.

----------


## jlian

fidakis, ακριβως αυτους τους ορους θα σου ζητησουν παντου ακομα και στην περιπτωση που θα ενδιαφερθει και χορηγος. 
Σοβαροτητα απο τη μερια των χρηστων, μερικα υπευθυνα ατομα που θα εκπροσωπουν το awmn και να μη γινει πρακτικη παρανομων δραστηριοτητων (τα γνωστα : hacking, warez, cracks, mp3, xxx κτλ) απο τα μελη του δικτυου.

----------


## dti

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, όλα τα παραπάνω δεν μπορούν να περιοριστούν με αστυνομικά μέτρα από κανέναν, ούτε κι από τα ίδια τα Πανεπιστήμια. Από την άλλη, το open source ολοένα και δυναμώνει...

Αυτό που πρέπει να διεκδικήσουν οι φοιτητές είναι η ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση *και* από το σπίτι τους! Ας βρεθεί οποιοσδήποτε τρόπος (το awmn δεν διεκδικεί καμία αποκλειστικότητα) αλλά όταν βρεθεί αυτός ο τρόπος τότε θα έχει γίνει ένα σημαντικό βήμα. Για να γίνει αυτό το σημαντικό βήμα απαιτείται η χρηματοδότηση για τη δημιουργία του backbone. 
To wlan θα μπορούσε να μην είναι η μόνη λύση. 
Ηδη έχουμε ακούσει εξαγγελίες για τη δημιουργία μητροπολιτικών δικτύων οπτικών ινών τα επόμενα έτη.
Ωστόσο όμως, το wlan είναι η πιο φθηνή και άμεση λύση (απ' όσο γνωρίζω).

----------


## ggeorgan

Πράγματι, αστυνομικά μέτρα δεν αποδίδουν. Ίσως, όμως, αποδώσει ένα σύστημα όπου η υπεύθυνη συμπεριφορά θα ανταμείβεται, ας πούμε με καλύτερους όρους προσβάσεως, κάτι σαν τα ratings του eBay. Αν τα παράπονα εναντίον κάθε χρήστη και η απάντησή του σ'αυτά είναι στην διάθεση των υπολοίπων, πιθανώτατα δεν θα έχουμε πολλές καταχρήσεις.
Παρενθετικώς, οι φοιτητές ήδη επιδοτούνται για πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα απ' όσα το κοινωνικό σύνολο μπορεί να περιμένει απ' αυτούς. Ευτυχώς ( ::  κανείς δεν τολμά να το πει αυτό, οπότε ούτε κι εμείς θα το πούμε. Άλλο να πεις : το Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο και τα ιδιωτικά κολλέγια, ΙΕΚ και εργαστήρια ελευθέρων σπουδών δεν θα τα ενδιέφερε η δυνατότητα να μειώσουν το κόστος προσβάσεως στο διαδίκτυο των φοιτητών τους ; Αν τους πιάναμε αυτούς, θα βάζαμε κόμβους στο κέντρο της Αθήνας πολύ γρήγορα. Έχουν και χρήματα λόγω ΕΕ.

----------


## jlian

Δωρεαν ιντερνετ ; Δε νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι εφικτο στη παρουσα φαση.
Παρτε για παραδειγμα τα πανεπιστημια. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχουμε 500.000 φοιτητες το ετος 2002. Αριθμος αστρονομικος. Για τα δεδομενα της Ελλαδος μπορουμε να μιλησουμε για επιστημονικο προλεταριατο. Και ολοι αυτοι λιγο πολυ να εχουν προσβαση απο τις σχολες τους. Ωραια ως εδω.
Να εχουν δωρεαν κι απο το σπιτι ; Και ποιος θα πληρωνει ρε παιδια το ρημαδι το ιντερνετ ; Εγω σαν εργαζομενος το πληρωνω στο σπιτι μου, το εχω με το σταγονομετρο στη δουλεια (μεσω τηλ. κεντρου στα 28.800 σε δικο μου dial-up) και τελικα να το πληρωνω για το τζαμπατζη το φοιτητη να το εχει και στο σπιτι του ;
Ε οχι ρε παιδια. Γιατι η ρημαδα η ανωτατη εκπαιδευση που εχει γινει ξεφραγο αμπελι ή μαλλον απατο πυθαρι καταντησε να ειναι το αλλοθι του καθε ανεργου, τη πληρωνω εγω και δε θα πληρωνω και τις μισθωμενες των πανεπιστημιων να εχουν τα free-dsl οι τζαμπατζηδες.
Αυτα λοιπον δεν ειναι αστυνομικα μετρα, ειναι η καλως εννοουμενη δημοκρατια νομιζω...
Και για τον ιδιο λογο τα free networks παγκοσμιως αναπτυσσονται σαν ενναλακτικο internet και οχι σαν τροπος για τζαμπα surfing. Νομιζω οτι αυτος ειναι ο λογος που κοπιαζουν οσοι κοπιαζουν. 
Και σε μας πιστευω.

ps ggeorgan τωρα προσεξα τι εγραψες. Τελικα το ειπα εγω  ::  
Βασικα χωρις δισταγμο γιατι το πιστευω απο την εποχη που ειμουν φοιτητης  ::

----------


## dti

Jlian οι εποχές αλλάζουν! 
Γιατί να πηγαίνει χαμένο τόσο bandwidth (λόγω της ύπαρξης του ΕΠΑΚ);
Εκτός από τον πΟΤΕ, ποιός άλλος θα χάσει αν ο οποιοσδήποτε φοιτητής μπορεί να μπαίνει στη Σχολή του μέσω του backbone που θα δημιουργηθεί;

*Είναι άλλωστε και ο μόνος τρόπος για να έχουμε ταχύτατη ανάπτυξη του backbone.*

Τέλος, αν αυτά που απολαμβάνουν οι τωρινοί φοιτητές τα είχαμε κι εμείς προ εικοσαετίας, ίσως να είχαμε πετύχει πολύ περισσότερα και να μην είμασταν σήμερα ουραγοί στο Internet στην Ευρώπη...
Ισως ακούγεται πολύ ακραίο αυτό που υποστηρίζω για free internet παντού, αλλά ειδικά για τους φοιτητές ακούγεται πολύ λογικό και ώριμο σαν αίτημα πιστεύω. 
Αρκεί η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση να τύχει της αποδοχής και του GUNET.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ο dti τα γράφει πολύ ελλειπτικά και ποιος μπορεί να του πει και τίποτα, δεδομένου ότι έχει βάλει μακράν περισσότερη και σκέψη και κάθε είδους δουλειά στο όλο εγχείρημα. 
Η ιδέα του dti είναι, όπως εγώ την καταλαβαίνω, ότι οι φοιτητές τώρα μπαίνουν από το σπίτι τους μέσω ΟΤΕ (ΕΠΑΚ) στην σχολή τους και από 'κει στο διαδίκτυο. Επειδή η σχολή έχει μακράν ταχύτερη σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο απ' ότι η γραμμή από το σπίτι έως την σχολή, τα οφέλη της ταχείας συνδέσεως τα έχουν μόνο όσοι συνδέονται από το εργαστήριο υπολογιστών της σχολής τους, ενώ όσοι δουλεύουν από το σπίτι έχουν και αργή σύνδεση και κόστος ΟΤΕ (ΕΠΑΚ).
Εάν, όντως, οι ταχείες συνδέσεις των πανεπιστημίων υποχρησιμοποιούνται, γιατί να μην προσπαθήσουν να τις αξοποιήσουν διευκολύνοντας τους δικαιουμένους χρήστες να τις δουλεύουν από κάπως μακρύτερα ; Σε ένα ορθολογικώς λειτουργούν σύστημα τα πανεπιστήμια θα είχαν συνδέσεις με μικρότερη δυναμικότητα, αλλά στην Ελλάδα τέτοια λογική δεν πείθει.
Πάντως, jlian και dti, εκτός από τα δημόσια χρηματοδοτούμενα πανεπιστήμια, υπάρχουν και τα ιδιωτικά κολλέγια και τα ΙΕΚ. Αυτά θα τα βόλευε να υπάρχει έναλλακτικό δίκτυο για να παρακάμπτουν τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες του ΟΤΕ και να αξιοποιούν τις τυχόν ταχύτερες συνδέσεις τους.
Τέλος, πιστεύω συμφωνούμε όλοι ότι η πρόσβαση στο ασύρματο δίκτυο θα είναι ελεύθερη για μικροεξυπηρετήσεις, αλλά για δουλειά ουσίας ο χρήστης θα πρέπει να εγγράφεται και να καταγράφεται η χρήση πόρων που κάνει για να μην γίνεται κατάχρηση. Και τούτο γιατί η ασύρματη σύνδεση είναι ταχύτερη, αλλά, πάντως, πεπερασμένη.

----------


## jlian

Αμα θελει το πανεπιστημιο να προσφερει στους φοιτητες ευρυζωνικη προσβαση ουδενα προβλημα. Αρκει να το κανει με δικα του μεσα και γενικως να αναζητησει χρηματοδοτηση στην αγορα. Να γινει η περιφημη συνδεση Τ.Ε και παραγωγης που ευαγγελιζονται χρονια. Αλλα το να απομυζουν πορους χωρις αντικρυσμα (στο 90% των περιπτωσεων) δε νομιζω οτι με ωφελει γι'αυτο και δε θελω να πληρωνω αλλους φορους, εμμεσους και αμεσους.
Τωρα στο θεμα μας. dti αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις να αποτελεσει το AWMN το backbone του free internet για να το απολαμβανουν οι φοιτητες των ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ δωρεαν και οποιος θα κανει login στο ασυρματο δικτυο (αν κανω λαθος διορθωσε με)
Σε αυτο δε θα ειχα κανενα προβλημα αρκει να ηταν εφικτο και φυσικα να βρεθουν οι προθυμοι που θα στησουν το AWMN γιατι ως τωρα δεν εχει γινει τιποτε περαν 2~3 συνδεσεων της πλακας μεταξυ μερικων πορωμενων και τυχερων (λογω LOS) ατομων.
Και επειδη υπαρχει μεγαλη αναγκη απο τεχνικο εργο ας καλεσουμε τα πανεπιστημια να μας δανεισουν τα κεφαλια που διδασκουν και φοιτουν να στησουν ενα δικτυο που θα εξυπηρετουν το σκοπο αυτο μιας και προφανως οι λιγοι προθυμοι που διαθετουμε δεν επαρκουν ουτε για βολτες στις ταρατσες. 
Εγω θα ασχοληθω εν τω μεταξυ με τη δουλεια μου και τα αλλα χομπυ μου και οταν το στησουνε εγω θα ξαναμπω να παιξω.
Αληθεια στην Ελλαδα δε ζουμε ;

----------


## drf

> *AWMN γιατι ως τωρα δεν εχει γινει τιποτε περαν 2~3 συνδεσεων της πλακας μεταξυ μερικων πορωμενων και τυχερων (λογω LOS) ατομων.*


Προσωπικά εμένα αυτή η φράση με θίγει άμεσα! Μπορείς να γίνει λίγο ποιό συγκεκριμένος σε αυτό το θέμα;  ::

----------


## dti

Αν υπάρχει μία πιθανότητα να ενταχθεί το project μας σε κάποιο χρηματοδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση, πρέπει να παρουσιάσουμε κάποια ιδέα η οποία να δοκιμαστεί για για να δούμε τ΄αποτελέσματά της. Εμένα θα μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ η πλήρης χρηματοδότηση του backbone από κοινοτικά κονδύλια και όχι από δικά μας, που είναι προφανές εξάλλου οτι δεν υπάρχουν.
Γιατί αν υπήρχαν, δε θα είχαμε αγοράσει εξοπλισμό 10 άτομα αλλά πολλοί περισσότεροι. Ούτε θα μας ένοιαζε το ότι δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή μεταξύ μας γιατί αν τα σκάγαμε σε κάποιον που έχει ωραία θέα, θα μας άφηνε πολύ εύκολα να κάναμε την εγκατάσταση στην ταράτσα του.
Ας μην μεμψιμοιρούμε λοιπόν κι ας είμαστε λίγο αισιόδοξοι αφού η αποδοχή που γνωρίζουμε μέχρι στιγμής είναι καθολική!

----------


## Achille

Εχμ για ηρεμήστε λίγο...είμαστε πολύ λίγοι ακόμα για να έχουμε τέτοια σημάδια.
jlian νομίζω ότι το χόντρυνες λίγο το πράγμα.
Ο λόγος που το AWMN προς το παρόν υπολειτουργεί είναι ότι ακόμα είμαστε σε στάδιο δοκιμών. Κανείς δεν ξέρει ακριβώς τι χρειάζεται, πόσο στοιχίζει, πώς θα το πάρει, πώς θα το στήσει κλπ.
Ενδιαφέρον από χρήστες έχουμε. Αυτό που χρειάζεται τώρα είναι ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ.
Αν δεν μαζευτούνε οι τεχνικοί (και δεν εννοώ απαραιτήτως με φυσική παρουσία) να συζητήσουνε πώς θα στηθεί και τί θα στηθεί δεν πρόκειτε να δεις ποτέ AWMN και ας ενδιαφέρονται και 1000 χρήστες.
θα το ξαναπώ πάλι και ας γίνομαι κουραστικός.
ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝΕ pm ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝΕ ACCOUNT ΣΤΟ Wiki.
Ο jabarlee έχει γράψει-μεταφράσει εκπληκτικά κείμενα σχετικά με τις κεραίες που αμφιβάλλω αν έχει διαβάσει κανένας.
To forum είναι καλό μέσο για συζήτηση, αλλά δεν κάνει για αποθήκευση πληροφοριών!
Το Wiki μπορεί να ανανεωθεί σε δευτερόλεπτα από οποιονδήποτε έχει ζητήσει access. Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις HTML, δεν χρειάζεσαι ειδικά προγράμματα, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις upload σελίδες, έχει revision control system για να παρακολουθούνται οι μεταβολές στις σελίδες.
Και η κεντρική σελίδα του awmn πρέπει να αποκτήσει πιο δυναμικό περιεχόμενο σε ορισμένα sections, όπως πχ το FAQ και τα Links. Ας γίνουν αυτά links στις δυναμικές σελίδες του Wiki!
Αντί να σπαταλάτε χρόνο να απαντάτε στον καθένα προσωπικά πώς θα εγγραφεί στη nodedb ή πόσο κάνει ένα access point ή τι είναι το access point, κάντε τον κόπο και γράψτε το ΜΙΑ φορά στο Wiki και στείλτε τους να το διαβάσουνε!

----------


## jlian

drf : Γιατι σε θιγει ???!!! Δεν ειναι υποτιμητικο να σε πουνε πορωμενο, αντιθετως μαλιστα. Κι εγω πορωμενος ειμαι !
Και γι' αυτο και πασχιζω να εκφρασω το τροπο που θεωρω καλυτερο για να πετυχουμε αυτο που προσπαθουμε.
Τυχεροι απο θεμα LOS φυσικα και εισατε και εσυ με τον Πανο και τα παιδια απο το Ιλιον. Και εγω φυσικα ατυχος (ως τωρα). No big deal αυτο φυσικα.

Dti : καμμια μεμψιμοιρια. Απλως ανεφερα περιπου ευθεως οτι παιρνει λαθος κατευθυνση το project. Αυτη ειναι αποψη μου και τη ασπαζονται κι αλλοι.

Αχιλεα : Εγω τεχνικος ειμαι και το δηλωσα απο τη πρωτη στιγμη. Δυστυχως ειμαστε πολυ λιγοι γιατι αρκετοι αξιολογοι που περασαν αδιαφορησαν απο τη στροφη προς το marketing που εχει παρει το project. 

Δαμιανε δεν ειναι θεμα χρηματων που δεν αγοραζει εξοπλισμο ο κοσμος. Για την οποια χρηματοδοτηση επιδιωκουμε με την απουσια εργου που υφισταται, ε... αυτο μου θυμιζει τις κοινοτικες αφαιμαξεις της κυβερνησης. Νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις για τετοιες ενεργειες. Εν κατακλειδι δε νομιζω οτι χοντρυνα οτιδηποτε. Λεω την αποψη μου. 
Δεν αντιδικω  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Υπάρχει διαφορά μεγάλη στην φύση του έργου των τεχνικών και των υπολοίπων και αυτό δεν πρέπει να το παραβλέπουμε. Ο Achille έχει δίκιο πως δεν δίνουμε την ξεχωριστή προσοχή που χρειάζεται στο τεχνικό μέρος. Ο λόγος είναι ότι η τεχνική εργασία (και η εν καιρώ τεχνική διαφώτιση των μαζών) θέλει ωριμότητα και βάθος χρόνου, ενώ η δυναμική διάδοση της ιδέας, έστω και ως μακρινής προοπτικής, θέλει άμεση υλοποίηση.
Αυτή είναι η θεωρία. Στην πράξη :
Έχουμε δύο τεχνικές προκλήσεις :
1. Τον σχεδιασμό του δικτύου ώστε να ελαχιστοποιηθούν μακροπροθέσμως τα προβλήματα αναπτύξεώς του. Εδώ χρειάζεται ο διάλογος των τεχνικών μέσω του Wiki, όπως λες achille.
2. Την χειροπιαστή εκμετάλλευση των υπαρχουσών δυνατοτήτων για συνδέσεις. Πρέπει, θεωρώ, οι τεχνικοί χωρίς να ρωτήσουν κανένα να προσκαλέσουν μέσω του forum εθελοντές (που θα παίρνουν μαζί τους τα εργαλεία τους και τα ασύρματα υλικά τους) και να συστήσουν συνεργεία :
α) για την αξιολόγηση του υλικού (σε κλειστό και ανοικτό χώρο)
β) για την εγκατάσταση του υλικού
γ) την παρακολούθηση και την αξιολόγηση της λειτουργίας των συνδέσεων.
Jlian αυτή την ιδέα εσύ την είχες. Δεν φαντάζομαι να την αποκηρύσσεις τώρα. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό τώρα που υπάρχει υλικό να το ξετινάξουμε στις δοκιμές. 
Συμπέρασμα : Οι μεγάλες συγκεντρώσεις ενδιαφερομένων πλαταίνουν το έργο. Οι μικρές το βαθαίνουν. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά σε βάθος με ομάδες άνω των πέντε προσώπων. Αλλά και λίγοι να είναι πάλι χρειάζεται ένας να ξέρει.

----------


## jlian

Τελικα ggeorgan ενας απο τους πλεον χρησιμους ρολους σου ειναι αυτος του πυροσβεστη. Οχι οτι παραβλεπω τις υπολοιπες ικανοτητες σου  ::  
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι συχνα εντονος γιατι δε χρησιμοποιω διπλωματια οπως αλλοι. Δεν υπηρξε αντιπαραθεση παντως, χωρις να ξερω πως εκλαμβανεται η σταση μου, αλλα φιλικες συστασεις.
Εδω και ενα εξαμηνο προσπαθω να οργανωσω τεχνικο team ειδικα στο πλεον επιπονο κομματι του project, το field. Ισως προσφατα ειδαμε καποιο φως. 
Δεν εχω προβλημα στο αν ακουγεται η φωνη μου ή οχι. Ο dti εχει εργαστει σκληρα και αξιεπαινα σαφως αφιλοκερως αλλα σε καποια θεματα τακτικης βλεπω οτι απομακρυνομαστε απο την αρχικη ιδεα. Σαφως δε θελω το project να γινει ενα ατερμονο κυνηγι επιδοτησεων, το εχω ζησει σε ερευνητικα projects και ειναι ψυχοφθορο.
Ακομα κι αν πετυχεις πρεπει να δεις και τη φακα και οχι μονο το τυρι.
Νομιζω οτι στο εξης θα ασχολουμαι μονο με τεχνικα θεματα με οποιον αλλο επιθυμει εντος ή εκτος awmn.
Παντως το glamour δε μου ταιριαζει, sorry

ps. Εσεις που ειστε φοιτητες ελπιζω να μη θιχτηκατε απο κατι που ανεφερα. Ειναι σιωπηλα αποδεκτο απο τη ακαδημαικη κοινοτητα η θεωρια του 10% (άξιων αποφοίτων) αλλα πιστευω οτι οποιος εχει εμπλακει εδω ανηκει σε αυτο το ποσοστο. Τουλαχιστο αυτοι που εγω γνωρισα το επιβεβαιωνουν.
ciao

----------


## ggeorgan

Καλά θυμάσαι εκείνο το ωραίο που είχε πει ο Σκουλαρίκης (εκλεγμένος δήμαρχος Αρχαίας Ολυμπίας σήμερα) για τους πυροσβέστες ότι είναι ταβλαδόροι ; Έχω να παίξω τάβλι από 16 χρονών (=26 χρόνια).
Όμως, εδώ έχουμε ανάγκη να δοκιμάσουμε συσκευές, μόλις τελειώσει η έκθεση. Τι λές για Σάββατο πρωι την ερχομένη εβδομάδα ; Με ανοικτή πρόσκληση για όποιον μένει εδώ βορειοανατολικά. Πιστεύω στο σπίτι και στην ταράτσα έχω αρκετό χώρο. Θέα έχω περιορισμένη, αλλά σε μία κατεύθυνση ανοικτή. Λέω να πάρω τίποτα στυλιάρια για ιστούς και βεγγαλικά για site identification, αλλά τα άλλα τα έχω εκτός από τα μακριά pigtails.

----------


## jlian

ggeοrgan ευχαριστω για τη προσκληση αλλα πιθανον να μη μπορεσω. Το προσεχες διαστημα θα ειμαι καπως απασχολημενος γιατι παραμελησα αλλες δραστηριοτητες μου.

Κατι αλλο που θελω να θιξω, επειδη καποιος μου απευθυνε το λογο εχοντας προφανως παρεξηγηθει (drf) και ενω εγω του εδωσα εξηγησεις εκεινος δεν εκανε καν το κοπο να μου απαντησει, θεωρω οτι το προβλημα του συνεχιζεται. 

Κατι λοιπον που θελω να πω μετα απο περιπου 1 χρονο ασχολιας ειναι οτι οι 21 που υπεργραψαν το καταστατικο του συλλογου ειχαν καποια πραγματα στο μυαλο τους που προφανως να μην συμπιπτουν με τη μετεπειτα πορεια του. Οι λογοι που ιδρυθηκε ο συλλογος αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν η νομιμη διεκδικηση της χρησης των 2.4 και οχι το οραμα για free internet, αντληση κοινοτικων κονδυλιων κτλ και ολα αυτα να κανονιζονται απο συγκεκριμενους και να τα μαθαινουν οι υπολοιποι εκ των υστερων.

Θα παρακαλουσα λοιπον οσους θελουν ας κανονιζουν για τον εαυτο τους και οχι να χρησιμοποιουν τη μαζα των ενδιαφερομενων που προσελκυονται απο την ιδεα ενος free network.
Νομιζω οτι ο συλλογος αυτος στη μορφη που ειναι δεν εξυπηρετει αυτο το σκοπο οποτε ας ιδρυσουν πχ μια εταιρια, περισσοτερο καταλληλη και για τη διαχειρηση χρηματικων πορων.
Αυτα ειχα να πω, για να μην εκλαμβανεται η σιωπη μου ως καταφαση. 

Τελειωνοντας θα υπενθυμισω και κατι που ειχα ακουσει στην αρχη απο καποιον αλλα δε το πηρα και πολυ σοβαρα αλλα τωρα θα το επιβεβαιωσω.
"Αν στην Ελλαδα δε θελεις να πραγματοποιηθει κατι τοτε κανε συλλογο γι' αυτο".

Καλη τύχη

----------


## dti

Γιάννη (jlian) νομίζω οτι πρέπει να σου απαντήσω εγώ σε όσα έγραψες πιο πάνω. 
Ουδέποτε έγινε κάτι εκ μέρους μου κρυφά από τους υπόλοιπους που συμμετέχουν στη διοικούσα επιτροπή του Συλλόγου. Τουλάχιστον αυτοί είχαν πλήρη ενημέρωση και κατ' επανάληψη οι όποιες αποφάσεις πάρθηκαν ήταν μετά από διάλογο και πάντα λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την επιθυμία της πλειοψηφίας. 
Σίγουρα η πιο έντονη δραστηριοποίηση κάποιων από μας δε σημαίνει οτι κάποιοι άλλοι παραμερίστηκαν ή δεν ακούστηκε η γνώμη τους.
Υπενθυμίζω τον ανοιχτό και πλουραλιστικό χαρακτήρα τόσο του Συλλόγου όσο και του project γενικότερα.
Εχω γράψει κατ' επανάληψη στο παρελθόν οτι η οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια από οποιονδήποτε συμμετέχει στο project είναι επιθυμητή και μακάρι να είχαν βρεθεί 20-30 άτομα που θα ασχολούνταν σταθερά με τα επιμέρους θέματα του Συλλόγου. Εγώ δεν αποκλείω κανένα ούτε και μπορώ να υποχρεώσω κάποιον να συμμετάσχει τόσο ενεργά όσο θα ήθελα, γιατί ο καθένας πέρα από τις επαγγελματικές, οικογενειακές και άλλες ασχολίες του, έχει προσωπικές ιδιαιτερότητες (οικονομική δυνατότητα, μαθήματα, κλπ.) που δεν του αφήνουν τόσο ελεύθερο χρόνο όσο θα έπρεπε για να προχωρήσει πιο γρήγορα το project.

Τη στρατηγική που ακολουθεί το project νομίζω οτι την εγκρίνει η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του κόσμου που συμμετέχει και αυτή να είσαι σίγουρος οτι αποδεικνύεται τόσο από την ανταπόκριση που έχουμε από φορείς όπως το broad-band.gr, το Αθήνα 2004, edunet.gr, κλπ. αλλά και από το χώρο των μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης.

Το free internet δεν είναι όντως το παν στο project, είναι όμως το κερασάκι στην τούρτα. Και κανείς από όσους έχουν πάρει εξοπλισμό *μέχρι τώρα*, δεν είχε αυτό στο μυαλό του όταν έδινε τα χρήματά του. Ισα-ίσα που κάποιοι τολμηροί αγόρασαν προτού πραγματοποιηθούν δοκιμές ή ακόμη και προτού υπάρξει κάποιος με τον οποίο να έχουν οπτική επαφή.
Ενας από τους λόγους που ιδρύθηκε ο Σύλλογος είναι και αυτός που αναφέρεις εσύ. Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλοι που περιγράφονται στους σκοπούς του και νομίζω οτι ίσως δύο από τους πιο σημαντικούς, είναι:

- Η κατάρτιση, ανάπτυξη και χρήση δικτύου ασύρματης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας στην μητροπολιτική περιοχή των Αθηνών. 

- Η προώθηση της ιδέας παροχής ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αμφίδρομης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας, με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα, σε συνεργασία με φορείς τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, οργανισμούς, συλλόγους, Πανεπιστημιακά και ερευνητικά ιδρύματα. 

Δεν ωφελεί σε τίποτε και κανένα, να αναλωνόμαστε εδώ σε συζήτηση (και μάλιστα off-topic) για το αν η στρατηγική μας είναι η απόλυτα ορθή ή όχι.

Αυτά μπορούμε να τα συζητήσουμε από κοντά και μάλιστα το συντομότερο δυνατό. Πιστεύω οτι και η δική σου συμβολή στο project είναι σημαντική και δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να πούμε οτι δεν την έχουμε ανάγκη. 
Γι αυτό εφόσον κρίνεις οτι έχουν δοθεί επαρκείς εξηγήσεις, ας τελειώσει εδώ αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## CamClone

Den kserw an ....eimai endws topic omws sto Hrakleio drasame amesa kai pirame adeia gia idrisi to Heraklion wireless network me tin ..voithia tou UCnet ....... http://www.ucnet.uoc.gr
to katastatiko tou NewOpened HWMN einai edw :
http://eirini.ucnet.uoc.gr/~hwman/html/ ... file=index

----------


## sotiris

αρχικα επεσε μια ιδεα τον Αυγουστο του 2002,το επομενο ποστ μετα απο 2 μηνες,και το τελευταιο πριν απο 1 χρονο.
στον εναν χρονο που περασε απο το τελευταιο ποστ, υπαρχει καποιο νεο με το θεμα του ΕΔΕΤ και την διασυνδεση ή ειναι κατι ξεχασμενο και μη υλοποιησιμο?

----------

